# African pygmy hedgehogs



## BrynleysPygmys2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

*i was looking on pets4homes.co.uk a few minutes ago and found this:*
hi i have 6 african pygmy hedgehog for sale, i think two of them are pregnant, two are boys and two more girls have been seen to being mated but havnt started to look any different yet, i have had litters off all of the girls who are all about a year old, the two boys are younger at about 9 months i need these gone asap, genuin reason for sale, easy money and you get to spend time with some amazing animals, they are all a little grumpy but all can be handled, i am open to offers, i have made a lot of money off these and i know it is not all about the money but you will not loose money, if you have any more question then please give me a call or text, open to offers.
*i think this is terrible to class hedgehog breeding as a money making scheme, as a breeder myself i think that they should be treated as pets and pets only not baby making machines who are there to make people money these animals are living creatures and deserve a lot better than what this 'breeder' is offering! what do you guys think? :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

BrynleysPygmys2012 said:


> *i was looking on pets4homes.co.uk a few minutes ago and found this:*
> hi i have 6 african pygmy hedgehog for sale, i think two of them are pregnant, two are boys and two more girls have been seen to being mated but havnt started to look any different yet, i have had litters off all of the girls who are all about a year old, the two boys are younger at about 9 months i need these gone asap, genuin reason for sale, easy money and you get to spend time with some amazing animals, they are all a little grumpy but all can be handled, i am open to offers, i have made a lot of money off these and i know it is not all about the money but you will not loose money, if you have any more question then please give me a call or text, open to offers.
> *i think this is terrible to class hedgehog breeding as a money making scheme, as a breeder myself i think that they should be treated as pets and pets only not baby making machines who are there to make people money these animals are living creatures and deserve a lot better than what this 'breeder' is offering! what do you guys think? :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:*


I saw this the other day while browsing, it is terrible. Makes you want to get them and keep them all safe doesn't it, however I know nothing about them and don't have much room here


----------



## BrynleysPygmys2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> I saw this the other day while browsing, it is terrible. Makes you want to get them and keep them all safe doesn't it, however I know nothing about them and don't have much room here


It really does I'm the same got room for my girls and boys but not rescues etc if I could I would adopt all of them, obviously some peoples have got no morals when it comes to dealing with these wondeful animals!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

How horrible 

It's phrases like "I have made a lot of money off *these*" that really make me sad and angry


----------



## BrynleysPygmys2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> How horrible
> 
> It's phrases like "I have made a lot of money off *these*" that really make me sad and angry


What I don't think these people realise is that these money makers are animals and deserve the best care available, the money I do make off my baby hoglets that I sell on goes straight back into the care and upkeep of them that includes food, heating, treats, bedding, housing etc so to say you make loads of money off them if completely ridiculous and if he/she is making that much money off his/her hedgies then there obviously not being cared for right! :mad2: rant over haha is there any breeders/keepers of african pygmy hedgehogs ?:thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm of the same opinion as you. That kind of attitude towards what should be someone's pets makes me absolutely sick to the back teeth. There are so many people out there who use their pets as money making baby making machines instead of giving them the love and care they need and deserve. Not only do their pets get used in this way but they are usually unethical breeders without a second thought about the temperaments of their pets or their well being.

fwiw I'm not a breeder, I keep one APH (Jamie)


----------



## BrynleysPygmys2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I'm of the same opinion as you. That kind of attitude towards what should be someone's pets makes me absolutely sick to the back teeth. There are so many people out there who use their pets as money making baby making machines instead of giving them the love and care they need and deserve. Not only do their pets get used in this way but they are usually unethical breeders without a second thought about the temperaments of their pets or their well being.
> 
> fwiw I'm not a breeder, I keep one APH (Jamie)


I am a breeder and I breed firstly for temperment and then for colour and when I do breed it is generally to better my herd and introuduce new bloodlines but sometimes I have a waiting list so full that I breed the odd litter to go to pet homes what colour is jamie ?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Absolutely sickening.

I hate idiots like that, seem to come across them quite alot.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

BrynleysPygmys2012 said:


> I am a breeder and I breed firstly for temperment and then for colour and when I do breed it is generally to better my herd and introuduce new bloodlines but sometimes I have a waiting list so full that I breed the odd litter to go to pet homes what colour is jamie ?


Jamie is a chocolate pinto.


----------

